# Treadmill ev help......



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

sledge21 said:


> Hi all, I have 2 of the following motors.
> Specs:
> 180v DC
> 9A
> ...


Theoretically possible by reducing the turn count and increasing the wire size. But practically speaking, the commutator and brushes will be unsuitable for the higher current and those are not easily replaced. So in short, no, you won't rewind the motor for lower voltage and equal power.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

It is possible to use an automotive type inverter to boost 12 VDC (or 24 VDC or 48 VDC) to 120 VAC at 2000W, and you can hack the insides to get to the nominal 140 VDC that is used for the 120V "modified sinewave". I found a 24V to 220V 1200W inverter for about $60 on eBay. You can get a 1000W inverter from Harbor Freight for about $70:
http://www.harborfreight.com/1000-watt-continuous2000-watt-peak-power-inverter-60704-9815.html

It should be possible to connect the DC bus voltages of several of these inverters in parallel (perhaps with diodes) so you can use two or more batteries and get 2000W. The problem with a single inverter is that you need almost 100 amps at 12V to get 1000W and the connections are generally not rated for that. So it may even be better to use four smaller 12V batteries and four of the $30 400W inverters to get 1600W while drawing only about 30-35A from each of the batteries.
http://www.harborfreight.com/400-watt-continuous-800-watt-peak-power-inverter-66814.html

You will still need a controller for the 180V motors, but they are fairly standard and simple and you might be able to hack a treadmill and use its controller.

Be careful if you try any of these ideas. 180V DC is dangerous and you must know what you are doing and use extreme caution.


----------

